# Aquascaping Contest Camera Rental Recommendation



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to take some nice photo's for the 2006 AGA International Aquascaping Contest. Can anyone recommend a good place to rent a digital SLR, and what type of camera/equipment to look for.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Techinically not renting, but you could always go to Costco and see what cameras are available. Purchase one and return it when you're done with it. They have a policy where you can return it when every you feel like it for whatever reasons. Plus it gives you a chance to test out cameras and find out which one is good for you to purchase indefinately.

Really any DSLR would suit a full tank shot.

-John N.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Pro Photo in Irvine rents bodies, I believe. I know they rent lenses.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Sweet, thats right next to work. Thanks John. I'll have to go in and see what they recommend I use. I've got a lot of reading to do to try to figure out the best way to get a good photo.

http://www.prophotoconnection.com/pages/Rental.htm


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Greg...
Tony has a Rebel XT that he might be willing to either lend you or help you shoot the tank with. The advantage here is that you get a decent camera to work with as well as someone who has been using it and understands a bit on how it works best.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Agreed, even if you have the best camera the photos will not come out good with out the know how.


----------

